# FreeBSD 7.1 Rel install on 1TB won't load



## bsdme2 (Jan 5, 2009)

Hi Folks,

Have anyone install FreeBSD on 1TB hard drive and 
have problem like not able to boot into the system?

Well, I just purchase a new Maxtor 1TB SATA 300 hard drive 
and install FreeBSD on it, everything install
well, but then reboot and all I get is just a display
cursor.... nothing else. Wonder why? I install the second
time and same thing happen, can not boot into the system.
Motherboard able to detect it correctly otherwise I be
unable to install FreeBSD 7.1 on the drive.

Please let me know if anyone know the solution for this.

Thanks.


----------



## graudeejs (Jan 5, 2009)

how did you install FreeBSD?
Do you use custom kernel or GENERIC?

if you use custom kernel make sure you have read release notes and added nessacery GEOM support (if i remember correct you might need options GEOM_GPART_MBR [but that's only a guess], i haven't finished my upgrade yet)


----------



## trev (Jan 5, 2009)

bsdme2 said:
			
		

> Hi Folks,
> Have anyone install FreeBSD on 1TB hard drive and
> have problem like not able to boot into the system?



I recently installed a new system on a 1Tb SATA drive with no problems at all.

I think you need to provide us with some more details of how you installed the os.


----------



## bsdme2 (Jan 5, 2009)

Hi Folkssss...

trev, 
I replace the old hard drive and try to install FreeBSD 7.1 Rel
on this new drive, it a Maxtor 1TB drive (internal), to see
if I have the kernel panic or transfer problem like I have with
the old one. After I install FreeBSD on it, everything install
great but when the system reboot, all I got was a blinking cursor.
I check in the bios and detection of the hard drive look ok
so I reinstall again with average user + X windows option
and still got the blinking cursor as before. So I really don't
know what is going on, then I decide to put reinstall again
on the old hard drive and everything boot fine... hmmm.
I then decide to use the new 1TB hard drive as a storage only
and mount it and it work fine, so the question is why when I install FreeBSD on it and does not boot up? I have root directory
5gb of space because I have the luxury of space due to new 
hard drive.
Any help here is very appreciate folks. 
The drive is currently as a storage drive right and it was my
original intention anyway, but I problem have to purchase a new
small drive for the OS since that one also have some corrupted
sector too.

One more thing, how do you check for corrupted space on a new
install hard drive? what command?

Thanks folks


----------

